# 2006 Buckskin Morgan Gelding. Help?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Those pictures dont' give the kind of views that help us to make anything near an accurate critique of his conformation. I can see that he seems to have a rather long back and short neck. I don't know what things are good for barrel racing and what aren't , though. He certainly is majorly cute!


----------



## SHAESPIKER (Dec 16, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Those pictures dont' give the kind of views that help us to make anything near an accurate critique of his conformation. I can see that he seems to have a rather long back and short neck. I don't know what things are good for barrel racing and what aren't , though. He certainly is majorly cute!


What kind of pictures do you need? And thanks!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Better summer pictures might help but his throat latch is very thick. I know someone with a Buckskin Morgan and they look nothing alike. If you hadn't of said Morgan I would not have picked that breed


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

There are 2 different types of Morgans. Those infused with Arabian blood, and those who are not. Yours is not, and honestly, I like the stockier Morgans better.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Kilokitty said:


> There are 2 different types of Morgans. Those infused with Arabian blood, and those who are not. Yours is not, and honestly, I like the stockier Morgans better.


I did not see the Lippett type either but better photo's of horse in condition might make a difference.


----------



## harvesterdaughter (Dec 8, 2012)

Hes really pretty


----------



## SHAESPIKER (Dec 16, 2012)

Many people think he looks too stocky to be Morgan, but he's definitely a purebred. And I'll get some more pictures up soon from the summer, and during endurance season when he was in shape.


----------



## Madisonluvshorses (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm not good at judging conformation....but he's ADORABLE
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SHAESPIKER (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is another picture of him from this summer. He's not fully conditioned, he's only about half ways conditioned.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm feeling draft quarter cross. His neck is sooooooo thick. His tail and mane dont have the traditional wavyness to it either. I like that his butt and wither height are about the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SHAESPIKER (Dec 16, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> Better summer pictures might help but his throat latch is very thick. I know someone with a Buckskin Morgan and they look nothing alike. If you hadn't of said Morgan I would not have picked that breed


Is this a good enough picture? I know his neck is turned, but I can't find many pictures from this year when he's in a better position than this.


----------



## SHAESPIKER (Dec 16, 2012)

MissColors said:


> I'm feeling draft quarter cross. His neck is sooooooo thick. His tail and mane dont have the traditional wavyness to it either. I like that his butt and wither height are about the same.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He is definitely Morgan, and he is only 14.1-14.2 hands. And yes his neck is thicker than usual, but there is some of that thickness that can be reduced with more condition, so it's not actually that thick. Cut an inch or two off I'd say


----------



## SHAESPIKER (Dec 16, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Those pictures dont' give the kind of views that help us to make anything near an accurate critique of his conformation. I can see that he seems to have a rather long back and short neck. I don't know what things are good for barrel racing and what aren't , though. He certainly is majorly cute!


Is this a better picture for you to judge? I'm sorry about how his head is turned..but I don't have many pictures of him from this year, where he isn't in action, or at an odd angle


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

SHAESPIKER said:


> View attachment 122135
> 
> 
> Here is another picture of him from this summer. He's not fully conditioned, he's only about half ways conditioned.


 He is a much better looking horse in this picture and more typy


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I had a Morgan gelding for a few months who had almost identical conformation. Super thick neck. I can't really say anything about it because I'm not good with it.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

The little morgan I use to ride looked exactly like him, except bay. I love this type of morgan, stocky and athletic.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Justin Morgan was a drafty built morgan Morgans were originally farm horses. The lippit line is based on his build. 


TRR


----------



## SHAESPIKER (Dec 16, 2012)

Okay, so he has a good build for his background? Because I know his sire and dam's name if you want them. And does anybody know what kind of use he is specified for? I'm going to endurance ride him, and AERC qualify him for the Tevis since he's a really good endurance horse, but when I get an Arab for FEI, I'll be so tied up in that, so I'll want a sport that I can do for fun while I'm not conditioning and at rides. And while Bubbles will still be used for endurance to be qualifying for the Tevis, he's really tough, so he can handle the second sport. So I'd like to know what an appropriate sport would be?


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Subbing


----------



## Skunkworks (Oct 22, 2012)

Woa, he looks almost exactly identical to a black morgan that use to trail ride with us. Talk about an easy keeper. :shock: I lovvveeeee this type of morgan and wish I would see more around.


----------



## SHAESPIKER (Dec 16, 2012)

Skunkworks said:


> Woa, he looks almost exactly identical to a black morgan that use to trail ride with us. Talk about an easy keeper. :shock: I lovvveeeee this type of morgan and wish I would see more around.


Very easy keeper!! Haha, gotta ride him constantly


----------



## SHAESPIKER (Dec 16, 2012)

EmilyJoy said:


> Subbing


What is Subbing?


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Subscribing to the thread, so I will receive updates through e-mail, and User CP or what ever you put you settings on, (Phone etc.)


----------



## SHAESPIKER (Dec 16, 2012)

EmilyJoy said:


> Subscribing to the thread, so I will receive updates through e-mail, and User CP or what ever you put you settings on, (Phone etc.)


Ohh, that makes sense. Why? Do you have a horse like him?


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

I've found that even though conformation plays a key role in certain disciplines, it doesn't make determine it completely. My Bob is downhill, sickhocked, and has long pasterns, but is still an accomplished and award winning all around horse. I think if you point this guy in a direction, try everything in sight, and see what works best...Gorgeous guy BTW.


----------



## SHAESPIKER (Dec 16, 2012)

EthanQ said:


> I've found that even though conformation plays a key role in certain disciplines, it doesn't make determine it completely. My Bob is downhill, sickhocked, and has long pasterns, but is still an accomplished and award winning all around horse. I think if you point this guy in a direction, try everything in sight, and see what works best...Gorgeous guy BTW.


That's awesome! And thanks, I agree, he's really cute!! Also, I Endurance Ride him, and I want to be an FEI rider, and do really well. But everyone says that he'll never make it, and that he won't be able to handle it. But I hate it when people just give up on something. And Bubbles is my favourite horse, so I'd like to FEI him in endurance. We just didn't have a good season this year, so I'm a little discouraged. But I am gunna keep trying and working to get me and him there. Cause I want to prove everyone wrong. And besides, I would be so proud and happy if me and Bubbles were really good at top level endurance, and he's a Morgan. Beating the Arabs. Plus, if you don't try you'll never know! His heavy muscle does worry me though.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's not the summer or winter thing, it's that the horse needs to be squared up on hard, level ground. take shots from both sides, front and rear (with tail pulled to the side) That;s what makes good confo critique shots.


----------



## SHAESPIKER (Dec 16, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> It's not the summer or winter thing, it's that the horse needs to be squared up on hard, level ground. take shots from both sides, front and rear (with tail pulled to the side) That;s what makes good confo critique shots.


Okay, I will on the weekend. But he is really fluffy right now.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I think he is super adorable! But he isn't something I'd pick for barrel racing. If your not wanting something super serious and he likes it then he may not be too bad. Depends on what level your at in barrel racing. I don't know a lot about Morgan's but aren't they gaited? If he's gaited I know a lot of gaited horses can have weaker joints. I had one I had to do a lot of trot and hill work cause he would constantly be stifled so we had to do a lot of strength training. Anyways I'm not sure if those joints would hold up well in barrel racing. And usually you want to ride something with a lil longer neck and big powerful hind quarters cause that's where your horses engine is and you want fast movements and quick propulsion. But anyways he is super cute I wish there more Morgan's like him instead of the Arab crossed one I like the big stocky ones better personally. And I love his coloring and dapples.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SHAESPIKER (Dec 16, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I think he is super adorable! But he isn't something I'd pick for barrel racing. If your not wanting something super serious and he likes it then he may not be too bad. Depends on what level your at in barrel racing. I don't know a lot about Morgan's but aren't they gaited? If he's gaited I know a lot of gaited horses can have weaker joints. I had one I had to do a lot of trot and hill work cause he would constantly be stifled so we had to do a lot of strength training. Anyways I'm not sure if those joints would hold up well in barrel racing. And usually you want to ride something with a lil longer neck and big powerful hind quarters cause that's where your horses engine is and you want fast movements and quick propulsion. But anyways he is super cute I wish there more Morgan's like him instead of the Arab crossed one I like the big stocky ones better personally. And I love his coloring and dapples.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's alright at barrels, but he spooks at everything! Lol. But, yeah barrels was ruining his stifle(his stifle is his one weak joint). And yes he's gaited(he paces). But I have a chiropractor for him and now he's good. And thanks!! I might be able to upload a video of a run of ours soon.


----------

